# Forum > News > OC News >  MMOwned Launches MMOToons.com - Account Selling and Buying Services

## Matt

MMOwned has partnered with a reliable account selling and buying website recently and the outcome is the launch of *MMOToons.com*

*MMOToons.com -* World of Warcraft Account Trading Site

* Features:* Account Selling EU & US Account Buying EU & US Custom Made Accounts (Choose Your Server, Class, Race, and Gender. Comes with regular mount, and full green armor or better. Comes with registration keys, secret word, original owner information, email registered in your name. Customize your very own dream account, 100% secure, you're the original owner! All orders are completed within 15 to 30 days.)Live staff are there to answer any of your selling/buying questions 24/7.

----------


## Alkhara Majere

Woot!
That is all.

----------


## Muatmessmoko

The website is sweet. I saw it a few days ago when Matt was talking about it :P May end up selling my hunter there eventually.

----------


## Kubiatsu

Looks really nice  :Smile:

----------


## Bane.

*MMOwned is franchising, all beware.... MWAHAHAHAHA

-The Dude

PS - Ill look into property in times square. =p

PPS - All mmowned member should get one free character! =D (Jk)
*

----------


## XC4T4LY5TX

sounds pretty cool. i might just hav to put my 6 lvl 70's up for sale. ^-^

----------


## kelat

looking good, matt.  :Wink:

----------


## hizoko

The layout is awesome. 
I love it.

----------


## Itazuki

omigosh.
i was 'bout to ask the peeps of this site, where should i sell my char O_o

And then i saw this, With a Heavenly Light Glowing in the topic name & a chorus singing something fancy at the Background.

Over 'N Out. :yuck:

----------


## Matt

layouts a bit lame. I can add other games if anyone requests it. But I think since this site is mainly WoW, the site might as well just have only WoW related accounts for sale.

----------


## aliasneo

ima try it

----------


## L'Lawliet

well id suggest a Warcraft 3 one cause well you have to buy it to play online and also Guild Wars since people play that 2.

----------


## Garish

115$ for a meciless warrior? lmfao

----------


## windybone

I think it would be cool if they also bought/sold gold

Edit: $148.58 is the price i instantly got for my 70% pvp/pve epiced hunter and 52 shaman as well as 19 twink with AGM etc... also have 2000 gold and epic flyer..  :Frown:  declined

----------


## Flying Piggy

I hope it works well Matt, i like the idea of the whole thing.

----------


## windybone

I noticed that you can Build an account on the Horde side as an alliance race or for example ask for a Dwarf Shaman on Agamaggan Horde. I don't know if this is really important but might help to eliminate mistakes if it was changed so you couldn't process this through to the order form...

----------


## depset

:confused:Is it safe, for my accounts activity sake, to put my armor link in there?

----------


## Jaeden

this is sweet and all...


but what will keep the aspiring scammers of MMOwned from coming after this?

----------


## nerdywow

Do any MMowned members (contributor/donator or higher) get some sort of discount/advantage or something? 

Nerdywow!

----------


## EliMob441

Hey man sites looks awsome, considering i saw a 300dollar(US) account with some good blues and great greesn and 1 purple going for 300, go on accounts.net, it would be like 600bucks and @ windybone all sites will go that low, try selling 2 70s(t4) when it was hawt epics all around and they gave me a little over 160dolloars

----------


## Saint-Pasdoy

its the samething as gamepal, only higher cost.

----------


## Free Hugs

Even though it is illegal to buy and sell wow accounts... this is pretty cool

----------


## Matt

> its the samething as gamepal, only higher cost.


actually it's less.. gamepal granted us the right to undercut em.

----------


## SabbathHitman

add eve Ive been dieing to find a website that sells eve acconts and dont say markee everyone there wants to trade there accont for a eve accont not sell or trade one for something

----------


## Drovos

Hmm i was looking at a few websites and i noticed mmotoons as well as gamepal.com hosted the exact same characters....can anyone confirm that they may also be partnered wit gamepal??

----------


## Alkhara Majere

> Hmm i was looking at a few websites and i noticed mmotoons as well as gamepal.com hosted the exact same characters....can anyone confirm that they may also be partnered wit gamepal??


Thats correct.

----------


## eddy9994

' Your custom account is ready to be purchased, for only $4,319,999,999,999,999,798,673,408.00!'

WHaaaaaaaaaaaaat?

----------


## Onemore

> ' Your custom account is ready to be purchased, for only $4,319,999,999,999,999,798,673,408.00!'
> 
> WHaaaaaaaaaaaaat?



Hate to see your credit card bill.

----------


## IwanttopwnWow

Nic a new website  :Smile:

----------


## Koest

Ooh nice! An account trading / selling site I can TRUST!

----------


## nametaken

I think I found an error. 

When asking for a quote, you ask how many characters over 30 you have, but when you go fill out what level the character is, the minimum is only 40.

Just for the hell of it I got insta-quoted for my 70 nelf rogue, 400 gold, mix of kara epics and 70 instance blues. I was quoted for $141.96

----------


## omgnoo

70 warrior, 70 shammy, 70 rogue = 190$ 
(epic) (epic) (half/half)

OR

70 warrior = 128$
(epic)



I think we have a problem

----------


## p0ke

Look great! good work

----------


## EliMob441

> 70 warrior, 70 shammy, 70 rogue = 190$ 
> (epic) (epic) (half/half)
> 
> OR
> 
> 70 warrior = 128$
> (epic)
> 
> 
> ...


they all do that say they all other 70s are alts and go lower i tried sell 2 70's for 170 or 1 70 for 150

----------


## Kurosan

Just found out about this. It's pretty cool! Ill use it when i can  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jayba

Is this site really safe to use? and how long does it take for them to make payment. I find it kind of odd that you have to give them all of your game info right off the bat. Plz let me know i could use some cash!

----------


## x1r0

lol, can people wright guides on how to scam your new site?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

(Not that i'm gonna, just thinking of the guides in the scamming section aimed at these kinda sites :P)

----------


## Acespades

> lol, can people wright guides on how to scam your new site? 
> 
> (Not that i'm gonna, just thinking of the guides in the scamming section aimed at these kinda sites :P)



NO NO AND NO!

----------


## Innit

If any-one tries to scam this site, or we see one, it will be reported, and the seven mouths of MMOwned shall open and sing a song of 'u got pwnt lolol'.

----------


## lt1camaro13

ummm i have a nooby question. for building an acount do they like get you an account and level to the sertain level you wanted then they add the additonal stuff and they give u the account?

TY!

----------


## mrtn400

Yeah, it's a good idea and all, but I wont put an account on there. Only because we have to have someone stupid enough to try to scam people with the scams here on MMOwned (and some of them are very good).

----------


## JMan806

wow nice idea and I hope this goes well in the future!

----------


## Scoops

> layouts a bit lame. I can add other games if anyone requests it. But I think since this site is mainly WoW, the site might as well just have only WoW related accounts for sale.


I have to admit that the layout is pretty lame, especially compared to this site. But It's a great idea and you should build on it.

Imo you should offer very cheap level 70's with 0g, crap gear, just pure crap so people can buy cheap alts. I think the market would be huge for that sort of thing.

----------


## Gospel

sounds great but i put two 70s up with x-fer up and one of them had full t4 and some t5 and they offered $127 ya i think ill pass

----------


## Ooohshiny

Nice work m8!

----------


## Austin_Millbarge

One step closer to greatness, I am proud of ya guys for making this.

----------


## Alkhara Majere

> Does anyone else not believe that its a front for an account stealing site!?!?! :O
> 
> I so would not trust MMOwned with my wow account, ROFL


That is a serious and deeply offensive accusation.

----------


## Originalgank

> That is a serious and deeply offensive accusation.


no not really i do see where hes coming from, since this is a exploit/scam/ect... site

----------


## leetnesspur

what about ppl recalling their accs after selling/trading it on your site?
will they get owned?

----------


## cl3ver

good luck  :Smile: 
Looks awesome

----------


## klen

Good luck with this Matt. Looks pretty sweet.. I may buy a 70! :P

----------


## Chrisx

alot of people in the chinese gold farmers thread in scams saying they scammed this site....

----------


## Monkeypants

$93.53 for an account with a full epic enhancment shaman, a 70 rogue and 5 alts, 3 level 43, one 49 and one 62. I don't see that as a fair price, sorry ;x

----------


## Vexslasher

thanx for the link!

----------


## lt1camaro13

umm Mat i gota problem i ordered a build an account like 2 weaks ago and i still havent recieved a email can u tell me wats the problem

----------


## Emylia

The site looks great  :Smile:  keep it up

----------


## Viter

It looks good.  :Smile:

----------

